# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزارهای تحت شبکه >  ارسال ایمیل با دلفی

## Mask

با سلام به همه دوستان
حتما وقتی عنوان این پست رو دیدید پیش خودتون گفتید که در این مورد تا حالا 100 بار در این سایت بحث شده.
اما واقعا بحث شده اما هیچ کدوم از روشها کار نمی کنه.
من کار سختی نمی خام انجام بدم.
می خام یه متن نوشته شده داخل یک ممو رو از ایمیل خودم مثلا reza@yahoo.com  با پسورد 123456 ارسال کنم به ایمیل  mohammad@yahoo.com.
همین.
اینترنتو زیرو رو کردم و صدتا سورس و کامپوننت پیدا کردم اما هیچکدوم جواب نمیده.
اگه ممکنه مدیران عزیز فکر نکنید این پست تکراریه و نبندیدش . چون واقعا کدهای قبلی دیگه کار نمیده.
با تشکر.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> می خام یه متن نوشته شده داخل یک ممو رو از ایمیل خودم مثلا reza@yahoo.com  با پسورد 123456 ارسال کنم به ایمیل  mohammad@yahoo.com.


جواب نمیده چون شما احتمالا دارید از SMTP برای اتصال به سرور یاهو استفاده می کنید، در حالی شرکت یاهو سرویس SMPT و POP3 را فقط برای کاربرانی که هزینه پرداخت کرده باشند فعال میکنه. شما هم برای حساب reza@yahoo.com   پولی پرداخت نکردید، که یاهو این سرویس را به شما ارائه کنه.




> چون واقعا کدهای قبلی دیگه کار نمیده.


کی گفته کار نمیکنه، همونطور که در بالا توضیح دادم، مشکل از سرویس دهنده شما هست. اگر هم به فرض با اون کدها مشکل داشتید، چرا در تاپیک مربوط به همان کدها پست جدیدی ایجاد نکردید؟ 

در ضمن، چرا در حالی که زیرگروهی برای مباحث برنامه نویسی شبکه و بطور خاص Indy در تالار دلفی ایجاد کردیم، سوال را در تالار عمومی پرسیدید؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> خوب جناب کشاورز شما فقط می گید این مشکل وجود داره و اصلا راه حلی رو پیشنهاد نمی کنید.


چی بگم؟! بگم با یاهو دعوا بگیرید که چرا این خدمات را به دارندگان حساب های مجانی خودش ارائه نمیکنه؟!




> من اگه بخام یه همچین کاری بکنم دقیقا از اول باید چکار کنم.


1- به یاهو پول بدید تا سرویس POP3 , SMTP را برای اکانت شما فعال کند.
2- از شرکت هایی ای میل بگیرید که این سرویس را بطور رایگان در اختیار مشتریان قرا میدن.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> من شنيدم سايت tebyan.net اين خدمات رو به صورت رايگان ميده.از دوستان خواهش مي كنم اگه سايتي رو اطلاع دارند كه اين خدمات رو رايگان ميدهند اعلام كنند.


سایتی که این خدمات را رایگان بده، زیاد هست، نمونه اش GMail.




> حالا اگه ما اين سرويس رو بگيريم . لطف كنيد كد هاي مربوط به ارسال ايميل رو به من بدهيد.


کدش همون کدهای قبلی هست که در تاپیک های قبلی دیدید.

----------


## mossaferin

یا
http://mail.yahoo.co.uk

----------


## Iman_a13

لطفا اگه میشه آدرس تاپیک مربوطه در سایت و بزارید

----------


## vcldeveloper

> اما حالا هر چی جستجو می کنم.خبری از تاپیک های قبلی نیست.
> چرا؟؟؟


من نمی دونم شما قبلا چی سرچ کردید، الان چی سرچ کردید. خبری در سایت نیست. 
از ابزار جستجوی گوگل سایت استفاده کنید.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> یکی جواب بده


اینجا سایت برنامه نویسی هست، نه معرفی شرکت های ارائه دهنده سرویس POP3. شما اگر سوال برنامه نویسی دارید، می تونید اینجا بپرسید. گشتن دنبال شرکتی که سرویس POP3 ارائه کنه، بر عهده خودتان هست، و با یک جستجوی ساده در اینترنت قابل انجام هست.

----------


## Mask

با تشکر از آقای کشاورز از کد ها و راهنمایی هاشون.
برنامه رو نوشتم و از سایت www.gawab.com استفاده کردم.

----------


## Mask

با سلام به همه دوستان
یه سوال فنی برام پیش اومده.
چرا وقتی با این برنامه ایمیل می فرستم. گاهی وقتا میره تو اینباکس گاهی وقتا میره تو اسپم.
میخام ایمیلم بره تو اینباکس همیشه. باید چیکار کنم؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> چرا وقتی با این برنامه ایمیل می فرستم. گاهی وقتا میره تو اینباکس گاهی وقتا میره تو اسپم.


این بستگی به نرم افزار Anti Spam ایی داره که روی اون حساب ای میل توسط شرکت ارائه کننده ای میل نصب هست. اون نرم افزار ممکنه فاکتورهای مختلفی برای تشخیص اینکه یک نامه اسپم هست یا نه، بررسی کنه.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> یعنی گاهی وقتا نرم افزار Anti Spam ایی داره که روی اون حساب ای میل توسط شرکت ارائه کننده ای میل نصب هست از دستش در میره و میفرسته تو اینباکس.
> به نظرم اگه برنامه چک میکنه همیشه باید یه رفتار داشته باشه.


لزوما اینطور نیست. یک برنامه Anti Spam فاکتورهای مختلفی را در نظر میگیره، مثلا یک برنامه ممکنه روی subjectهای خاصی حساس باشه، یا اکثرشون با متن هایی که رنگی نزدیک به رنگ زمینه دارند، برخورد می کنند، یا به تعداد دفعات ارسال از یک فرستنده در یک فاصله زمانی معین توجه می کنند،و غیره.

بر اساس این فاکتورها، این نرم افزارها به یک عدد می رسند که این عدد احتمال اسپم بودن نامه را مشخص میکنه. براساس تنظیمات برنامه، اگر مقدار عدد بدست آمده از این بررسی ها بیش از یک مقدار مشخص باشه، نامه میره توی پوشه اسپم.

پس لزوما یک نامه همیشه یک مقدار مشخص برای اسپم دریافت نمیکنه، چون بعضی از بررسی های انجام شده دینامیک هستند.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> آیا برای پی بردن به رفتار این برنامه ها مرجعی هست.
> چطور باید برنامه رو  آنالیزش کنم .تا روشی اتخاذ بشه که نامه ها اسپم نشه.(ببینم رو چی حساسه)


این برنامه ها رفتار مشخصی ندارند. هر برنامه برای خودش فاکتورهایی را در نظر میگیره. می تونید درباره Anti Spam ها تحقیق کنید، چون بخشی از رفتارهای آنها مشابه هم هست، ولی نه همه رفتارهای آنها.

----------


## en.kamali.ir

حاجی خسته نباشی برنامت که ارور داره من یک ایمیل واسه خودم ساختم بعد با استفاده از برنامه ات اطلاعات درست را دادم وقتی میخوام سند کنم بهم اروره socket error #10061 رو میده . چیکار باید کنم ؟

----------


## Batman

> حاجی خسته نباشی برنامت که ارور داره من یک ایمیل واسه خودم ساختم بعد با استفاده از برنامه ات اطلاعات درست را دادم وقتی میخوام سند کنم بهم اروره socket error #10061 رو میده . چیکار باید کنم ؟


برای من هم دقیقا همین خطا رو میده

----------


## Mask

چون اعتبار اکانت این سایت یکی دو روزه هست.
باید یا تویه یه سایتی ثبت نام کنید که لا اقل چند ماهی خدمات smtp رایگانش رو رایگان ارایه بده یا فعلا اگه می خاهی کارت راه بیوفته دوباره تو همین سایت www.gawab.com ثبت نام کن و فقط آدرس ها رو در برنامه عوض کن.
راستی اگه کسی سایتی پیدا کرد که smtp رایگان چند ماهه میده ما رو هم خبر کنه....

----------


## mossaferin

قبلا هم گفتم ...
سرویس رایگان  pop3 و smtp  در

mail.yahoo.co.uk

----------


## Mask

> قبلا هم گفتم ...
> سرویس رایگان pop3 و smtp در
> 
> mail.yahoo.co.uk


ممنون
اما خواهش می کنم یه بار امتحان کنید ببینید جواب میده؟
من هر کاری کردم نفرستاد.
راستی زمان داره یا دایمیه.

----------


## mossaferin

من برنامه شما رو با یه ایدی که توی yahoo.co.uk داشتم تست کردم و جواب گرفتم
در ضمن اون ایدی توی outlook  هم ست شده که بدون مشکل کارشو انجام میده و دائم هم هست . حداقل از زمانی که من یادم میاد

احتمالا ادرس smtp رو اشتباه وارد میکنید
اینطوری استفاده کنید

smtp.mail.yahoo.co.uk

----------


## Mask

با سلام
در همین سایت yahoo.co.uk یه کاربر ساختم و smtp که گفته بودید رو هم گذاشتم اما بازم این ارور رو میده.
---------------------------
Project1
---------------------------
From: address not verified;

---------------------------
OK   
---------------------------

خوب حالا باید چیکار کرد.

----------


## ghabil

نمیدونم اینتو این گفته شده قبلا یا نه ولی به هر حال:
اگر IIS روی کامپیوترتون هست فقط کافیه برید SMTP سرورش رو فعال کنید بعد هم SMTP سرور رو بزارین 127.0.0.1 البته باید بریدتوی ISS و  Relayش رو هم ست کنید یک نگاه کنید میفهمید.

----------


## Mask

> نمیدونم اینتو این گفته شده قبلا یا نه ولی به هر حال:
> اگر IIS روی کامپیوترتون هست فقط کافیه برید SMTP سرورش رو فعال کنید بعد هم SMTP سرور رو بزارین 127.0.0.1 البته باید بریدتوی ISS و Relayش رو هم ست کنید یک نگاه کنید میفهمید.


ممنون اما  یکم یا ساده تر بگید.یا بیشتر توصیح بدید

----------


## mossaferin

من اینطوری استفاده میکنم ...

مشکلی هم نیست ...

----------


## mossaferin

به این تاپیک هم یه نگاهی بیاندازید 

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=117473

----------


## Mask

> به این تاپیک هم یه نگاهی بیاندازید 
> 
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=117473


ممنون از شما
اما ببینید این SSL هست و باید فایل دنبالش باشه که جالب هم نیست.
اما به جون خودم ما آخر موفق نشدیم با این smtp که گفتید yahoo.co.uk ایمیل بفرستیما.
هر کاری کردم نشد.

----------


## Scorpions

سلام - کد مشکلی نداره و ایمیل ارسال میشه، فقط مشکلش توی یونیکود ارسال نشدنشه
یعنی وقتی میفرسته، اون طرف علامت سوال دریافت میکنه. کسی تونسته مشکلشو حل کنه؟ ظاهرا کامپوننت Indy یونیکد رو ساپورت نمی کنه
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4...f-8-or-unicode

----------


## saeed7007

به پیر، به پیغمبر، این راه حل ها جوب نمی ده

یکی به خاطر خداهم که شده این مشکلو حل کنه

خداوند خیرتان دهاد.

----------


## saeed7007

من اینارو پیدا کردم ولی جواب نمیده:

http://www.devarticles.com/c/a/Delph...-conclusion/2/

http://www.delphipages.com/forum/sho...d.php?t=178491

http://www.delphi3000.com/articles/article_4796.asp?SK=

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2...-gmail-account

http://embarcadero.newsgroups.archiv...904271634.html

----------


## saeed7007

من که آخرش موفق شدم   :تشویق: 

خیلی حال میده...

----------


## vcldeveloper

> به پیر، به پیغمبر، این راه حل ها جوب نمی ده
> 
> یکی به خاطر خداهم که شده این مشکلو حل کنه
> 
> خداوند خیرتان دهاد.


اگر خوب می گشتید، همین 2 - 3 روز قبل از ارسال همون پست شما، من در تاپیک دیگه ایی به همین سوال با نمونه سورس کد جواب دادم!

----------


## yalanemail

يه Mail Sender فوق العاده كه به زبان دلفي نوشته شده ، واقعا عاليه ميتوني باهاش از هر آدرس ايميلي به هر آدرس ديگه ايميل ارسال كني ، ارسال دسته جمعي ايميل رو هم انجام ميده .اينم لينك دانلودش :  http://www.4shared.com/file/0LXLmcfy/MailSender.htmبراي دريافت سورسش هم مي تونيد از طريق خود برنامه به نويسندش يه ايميل بزنيد تا به صورت رايگان براتون ارسال بشه .

----------

